# Newest version of Yahoo Mail



## antwolf (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi folks. I'm on a Macbook running Lion. Question is: I'm trying to upgrade Yahoo Classic to the new Yahoo Mail, and I can't because this is the message I get when I try?

You're almost there, but your web browser doesnt support the newest version of Yahoo! Mail
Upgrade to a faster, more secure version of a supported browser. It's free and it only takes a few moments:

Firefox
Internet Explorer (for Windows)
Safari
To return to a previous version of Yahoo! Mail...
Just this one time, go to a previous version of Yahoo! Mail
Return to a previous version of Yahoo! Mail

Well, I am running the latest versions of Chrome, Firefox, and Safari, and all three come back with the message above. Can anyone shed some light on what the problem might be. My nephew upgraded with no problems on his Macbook.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## antwolf (Oct 12, 2005)

Many views and no one knows a solution to this problem then, eh?


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

Are you sure you are running the latest versions of the browsers?
Plz try something, manually update the browsers.... 
e.g. in Firefox, Click on Help> Check for updates


----------



## antwolf (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for responding there, Firebreather. Yes, I'm sure as I've manually tried updating all three browsers, and their all up to date.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Is your nephew running the same version of OS X and Safari/Firefox/Chrome etc?

There is a possibility that the browsers you are using are newer than the last ones Yahoo checks for and they don't handle that properly. If that is the case you may be able to get a User Agent extension to report a different version.


----------



## antwolf (Oct 12, 2005)

Headrush said:


> Is your nephew running the same version of OS X and Safari/Firefox/Chrome etc?
> 
> There is a possibility that the browsers you are using are newer than the last ones Yahoo checks for and they don't handle that properly. If that is the case you may be able to get a User Agent extension to report a different version.


Thanks Headrush, and I think your on to something here. Nephew is running Leopard with the same version of Chrome as me. Next question is: How does one get a User Agent extension to report a different version?

Thanks again...


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Seems using Chrome it's harder than Safari and Firefox to change: http://moi.cirne.com/index.php/2009/12/19/setting-user-agent-for-mac-chrome/

Here is a list of different browsers you can set it to: http://www.useragentstring.com/pages/Browserlist/


----------

